# How long for DNP sides to stop after last dose



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Upped my dose last night around 10pm and just woke up with some sides, sweating, hot, cant sleep etc.

I did expect these sides from research but they still hit me by surprise because at 100mg for 6 days I had almost no sides but on the seventh with 200mg its got alot worse.

So going to stop this cycle short and cut my loss for the moment, but the question is - when will this leave my system and do the sides taper down over the next few hours or is it a longer period than that?

Thanks


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

about 24 hours for me mate. just drink HEAPS of water and rest for the next 24 hours. don't train then drop back to 100 per day. you'll be fine. I did the same thing, experimented to my max dosage, wait it out then went back to previous dosage.

interesting that you can't do above 100 though. that's a pretty mild dose and im thinking youre using caps, not even crystal. maybe its just your tolerance. seems like youve jumped into dnp without proper research too if you don't know the half life. are you taking your multis, extra calcium, magnesium, fish oils, extra vitamin D etc?

get a fan and place it on you when you sleep. thats the only way I make it through the night and even then I still wake up 5-6 times a night, sipping on my water and going for a wizz. if you arent doing this, you arent maximizing your results and your dosage is too low. its to be expected.

some might run low dosing and for longer, but I prefer to blast 10-14 days tough it through and then 10 days later for me I've dropped all the water and results are there.


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

My mates say about 3-4 days the water drops from them. They also do doses starting at 200mg upto about 600mg at a push normally can only handle that for a week max


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

It can take about a week for DNP to reach saturation, which is probably why you had the night sweats after 6 or 7 days. I get exactly the same with 125mg, which is why I normally limit my DNP cycles to 10 days. I don't mind sweating during the day but waking up in a pool of sweat and not being able to sleep is just too much for me.

You should feel a lot better 24-48 hours after your last dose although it will probably take the best part of a week for the DNP to be fully out of your system.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

The sweats tend to stop within a few days. Glycogen can take a couple of weeks to come back fully. Dependent on diet.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends on how much you take, 100mg/day the cumalative dose would be around 300mg in your system so after quiting 36 hours later you should be down to 150mg in your system. If you took an extra 200mg then after 36hours youd be down to 250mg in your system. This 36 hour figure is not a solid figure, i think it is minly set on animal data so could be more or les. personally i find it to be the latter. After two or three days of quitting from running 250mg i find im more or less back to normal temprature wise. So this time tmorrow you should be feeling much better


----------

